# "Aged" humor/thoughts - part 3



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thought it may be time for:

- I like sleeping because it's like being dead without the commitment.

- Money may not be able to buy happiness, but poverty can't buy anything.

- Age is only important if you are a piece of cheese.

- When I called the Incontinence hotline they asked "can you hold please".

- Not to get techinical but according to chemistry - Alcohol is a _solution_. 

- A drunken person's words are a sober person's thoughts.

- I don't think about dying cause I know it's the last thing I'll do.

- Live each day as though it was your last; one day you'll get it right.

- Enjoy life as it does come with an expiration date.

- Remember the 20 extra years you added to your life through clean living and healthy eating? Well these are them.

- But officer I was only speeding because I wanted to get "there" before I forgot where "there" was.

And finally:
A joke is like sex - neither is any good if you don't get it.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

_Aging........_ If it's not your issue..... it will be.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Good ones.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Those are great!


----------

